# new bersa .380 owner



## phantom12 (Sep 29, 2008)

i bought two new bersa .380s the other day, a thunder and a thunder cc. The thunder is mine and is duotone and the cc is my wifes. I love mine. I also have a s&w sigma 9mm and I was pretty disappointed in my accuracy with it. I was hesitant to buy another handgun because of it actually. My wife wanted one and the cc fit her nice and i figured for the price I'd get myself one too:mrgreen: I love it. Its very accurate and fits me pretty good. Just thought I'd share


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

What, no pics?


----------



## phantom12 (Sep 29, 2008)

i actually posted some in the bersa photo gallery. but what the hay?! i'll make another post LOL


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats on the purchases. The sigma is plenty accurate...spend some more time dry-firing and practicing to get used to the trigger and you should see some improvements.

-Jeff-


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

U Like the way it shoots? Is it heavy? HG


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

I really like mine, I sold my LCP and bought the Bersa and still very happy.


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

I just picked up my Bersa yesterday. Had time to put 8 quick ones thru it out back @ 10 yards.


----------



## wildcatbrownhound (Nov 24, 2008)

Popcornsmilie I just got my new .380 yesterday. Black with the yellow brass hammer,trigger and safety latch. Nice looking pistol. I havent fired it yet, I cant find any ammo around here anywhere. My dealer said he was getting some in on Wed. Wanted it to keep in the truck. If they are going to steal a weapon out of your truck better a $300.00 Bersa than a $800.00 S&W. How many rounds do you have to fire to break on of these things in? THANKS Popcornsmilie


----------



## nighthawk74 (Jul 27, 2008)

I too have just purchased my very first Bersa Thunder 380 on Saturday! :smt041 I can't wait to pick it up from the shop (I live in CA, so I have to wait the 10 days), clean it, and shoot it. I bought the satin nickel finish and one of my buddies with me bought the all-black matte version. Is the nickel version a little more expensive than the standard black? Just curious. :watching:

Anyhoo, I am eyeing the duotone now just because it looks so cool. lol


----------



## Hoodie (Feb 10, 2009)

My friend just got one but hasn't tried it yet!!! We'r probably going to soon though, i'll post my experience trying it out as soon as i do so!!!


----------



## ultralite (Feb 13, 2009)

kcdano said:


> I really like mine, I sold my LCP and bought the Bersa and still very happy.


I've been considering both the Bersa 380 & the Rugger LCP 380. 
Of course the Rugger seams to be near impossible to get right now, but it sounds like you are liking the Bersa better than the LCP, huh?


----------

